# Antenna dealer/installer in Philly



## schmo (Jun 4, 2007)

I need to find somebody to help choose and install an OTA antenna in the Philadelphia suburbs.

Anybody have any suggestions?


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

That would be your local Tv sales and repair store. Not a CC or BB.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

You might want to jump over here: 
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/forumdisplay.php?f=25
to also try.


----------

